# 我晕死了



## hansnowya

晕死我了 我晕死了  晕！ 晕死了！  差不多就是这些了 中国人都知道 这些是表示说话人对目前遭遇情况的不满或不爽 想要抱怨的时候所说的话

e.g.  我晕死了！ 为什么非得要我做这些事情！？  
       晕死我了！ 这门考试居然会不及格！！

For those of you who are not Chinese, the speaker is being UNHAPPY, ANNOYED, UNSATIFACTORY or MAD/ANGRY when he or she says "我晕死了" 

e.g.  我晕死了!  for what the hell do I have to do all this chores!!
       晕死我了！ I actually failed the exam!! (I should have passed it)


----------



## indigoduck

I think this is purely a mainland China expression.  It's not used in Taiwan mandarin much.  Initially, 晕死我了 means i'm dizzy after some kind of dizzying activity.

I learned this other meaning through conversation with my friends who are from the mainland, but i get the sense this is more used in Beijing or Northern China than the other parts, is this true ?

And how about in the other chinese speaking areas such as Singapore ?


----------



## hansnowya

I dont know about Singapore, but it is widely used and understood by people all across Mainland China. Originally, like maybe 10 years ago, it was only used in northern part of China, whereas now, it is one of the most frequently used expressions of all Chinese in their daily lives


----------



## zoubin

No direct translation. Probably, you can just use "shoot"


----------



## BODYholic

indigoduck said:


> And how about in the other chinese speaking areas such as Singapore ?



No, this is not used or rarely used in Singapore. However, we do say "我晕了" to mean "被气晕了". In 妻子的诱惑, a Korean drama, the lead actress's mother-in-law always says "我晕了" when she is agitated. 

Over here, "死了" is understood as 'very' or 'extremely' and it is typically pair with an adjective. Examples,  累/烦/饿/热/闷/难吃 + 死了.


----------



## samanthalee

indigoduck said:


> And how about in the other chinese speaking areas such as Singapore ?


Singapore-born Chinese do not use it. But there are many China-born recent immigrants, so it may be a matter of time before it becomes a Singapore term too.

Usually, instead of 我昏死了, we'll spat some vulgarities, the mildest being "妈的"（他妈的）.
e.g. 妈的！ 为什么非得要我做这些事情！？ 
妈的！ 这门考试居然会不及格！！


----------



## Shangri La

In Internet English: facepalm : )


----------



## indigoduck

samanthalee said:


> Singapore-born Chinese do not use it. But there are many China-born recent immigrants, so it may be a matter of time before it becomes a Singapore term too.
> 
> Usually, instead of 我昏死了, we'll spat some vulgarities, the mildest being "妈的"（他妈的）.
> e.g. 妈的！ 为什么非得要我做这些事情！？
> 妈的！ 这门考试居然会不及格！！


 
Ha! Now, you're speaking my language 

I had no idea 我昏死了 is similar to "妈的"（他妈的)

I learned something new today. But somehow it just doesn't sound the same.

How about the vulgar expression "我靠", is it similar to this as well ?


----------



## kenjoluma

Doesn't it literally mean 'faint'?

I thought this is an exaggerated expression saying 'Oh my God, I have to do this all by myself, I'm gonna faint!'


----------



## xiaolijie

> How about the vulgar expression "我靠", is it similar to this as well ?


I think so. It's a "polite" version of "我肏".

I just noticed that the original "我*晕*死了" turns into "我*昏*死了" in post #6. Are these two sentences supposed to be the same?


----------



## samanthalee

indigoduck said:


> Ha! Now, you're speaking my language
> 
> I had no idea 我昏死了 is similar to "妈的"（他妈的)
> 
> I learned something new today. But somehow it just doesn't sound the same.


It's not the same. "我晕死了" expresses the unhappiness of "Why has this misfortune befallen me?!" 
"妈的" came up because you asked if us in Singapore use "我晕死了". We do not, and in such situations we express our displeasure with vulgarities.



indigoduck said:


> How about the vulgar expression "我靠", is it similar to this as well ?


"我靠" is the phonetic rendering of the Min-nan (Hokkien/Taiwanese) pronunciation of "我肏". It's yet another vulgar phrase used to express displeasure, if that's what you mean by "similar".



xiaolijie said:


> I think so. It's a "polite" version of "我肏".
> 
> I just noticed that the original "我*晕*死了" turns into "我*昏*死了" in post #6. Are these two sentences supposed to be the same?


Excuse me, that was a typo error.


----------



## marsbeing

我晕 and 我昏 seem to me the same except that the latter is used less frequently.


----------



## gzdillon

西方人首先用“faint”来在icq中表达惊讶、无奈、不耐烦等心情；
大陆人直译为“晕”，将其用在oicq中，也就是qq，盗版的icq；
你要用英语的话，当然是用回faint这个词啦！


----------



## chinglish

This is the first time I heard this expression (born in China, haven't had contact with any Chinese speaker for over 10 years now). So when someone says 我晕死了, they are cussing? Is this spoken in Cantonese too? If so, is it pronouced the same as 我云死了? Thanks for your help!


----------



## gzdillon

Its "我 云dai zuo" in Cantonese.


----------



## Ghabi

chinglish said:


> Is this spoken in Cantonese too? If so, is it pronouced the same as 我云死了? Thanks for your help!


廣州話不說這個。可以說"激死我喇" gik1 sei2 o5 laa3。當然,有許多更粗鄙簡潔的說法。


----------



## gzdillon

"激死我喇" sounds too irritable, that beyond the meaning of "我晕死了" in which you cannot help but sigh.


----------



## Zhengke

kenjoluma said:


> Doesn't it literally mean 'faint'?
> 
> I thought this is an exaggerated expression saying 'Oh my God, I have to do this all by myself, I'm gonna faint!'



我投 kenjoluma 一票。


----------

